# Post your pics of big resi services you've done!



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I putted a new panul on my trailur.










Welcome:laughing:


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome Streamline, this is the service on my house.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

400A, stand-alone.





















Obviously, these were taken before pipe & wire


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Stream:

That is workmanship.

Pics of some of my services


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

brian john said:


> Stream:
> 
> That is workmanship.


Yes it is, quite nice.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Why didn't you use buss-duct?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

This is in the back of my daughter's closet:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I, myself, am particularly proud of this service I just put in recently:


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

*Disco-cool*

If your MCC are getting hot now theres no reason to check torques, wire sizes, ect. Simply run a 1" PVC to the nearest suppy air duct and your set. I bet the guy that did this didn't think about when the heat comes on!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Who uses air cooling these days????? That is just so.... 90's! Water-spray cooling open panels is much more efficient! :laughing:


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

To all of you previous posters:

Your pictured good work is real nice. The bad speaks for itself . . .

Chris Kennedy: I am kind’ a naive, is that really your home service, or are you being facetious? How many sf is that home? Are you one of the gentlemen pictured? They seem to be quite proud of the install!

480sparky: I am nostalgic after viewing your SqD service pictures. Did many similar temporaries at Walt Disney World, Florida (era 1967-68) before they opened in 1971. My installs were the same as yours, code compliant, nice and straight, plumb, square with the world. The POCO at the time was 'us' under fixed price contract, and we did the primary distribution also.

Quit using the tools about 1981, and sure missed them!

Merry Christmas Everyone and Best Wishes


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

brian john,

Looking closer at your pic http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t127/brianjohn2580/DSC_0029.jpg

Lightened it up some, seems like there is a touch of 'dat ole arc smut spread around. Whats zup with this ?

Re: 
http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t127/brianjohn2580/600to200.jpg
Didn't know that we could 'mix and match fuses'

Merry Christmas Everyone and Best Wishes


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The picture is a blow up unusual for the extent of the damage at 208/120. Utility line side fault.

The mismatched fuse was one of 3 disconnects all had different issues.


----------



## rivalshad (Jan 6, 2008)

Not residential but the job we just finished.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

rivalshad said:


>


What, pray tell, is a "SweatMiser?"


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Per a request: 

Switchboard:










Lne side conductors entering switchboard:










CT Cabinet on wall:Note - Where the water intrusion started.











CT Cabinet on floor:


----------



## rivalshad (Jan 6, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> What, pray tell, is a "SweatMiser?"


Those are Anti-Sweat panels for all the refrigeration cases and boxes in a Costco supermarket.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> Chris Kennedy: I am kind’ a naive, is that really your home service, or are you being facetious? How many sf is that home? Are you one of the gentlemen pictured? They seem to be quite proud of the install!


LOL, No thats not my house.(I'm an electrician, my 1960's 150A service is burning up as we speak!)

Two 2 gentleman in the pic are my mechanics. I posted this pic of myself on that silly thread yesterday. Sorry I didn't see your post earlier.

View attachment 332


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris Kennedy said:


> LOL, No thats not my house.(I'm an electrician, my 1960's 150A service is burning up as we speak!)
> 
> Two 2 gentleman in the pic are my mechanics. I posted this pic of myself on that silly thread yesterday. Sorry I didn't see your post earlier.
> 
> View attachment 332


 
i try to click on the link i dont know what happend did it get bad or what ??:blink: 

Merci, Marc


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

rivalshad said:


> Those are Anti-Sweat panels for all the refrigeration cases and boxes in a Costco supermarket.


they are new (within the last 3-4 yrs)...I haven't come across them yet...what exactly do they do? how do they work?


----------



## DPDT (Nov 3, 2007)

This isn't real BIG but just finished this install.
The two on the left are heating power panels followed by general service, generator, and a 12x12 for lighting and sauna contactors. I really like using gutters on these larger installs.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

DPDT said:


> This isn't real BIG but just finished this install.
> The two on the left are heating power panels followed by general service, generator, and a 12x12 for lighting and sauna contactors. I really like using gutters on these larger installs.


Are those things really purple, or do I need to adjust my meds?:laughing:


----------



## DPDT (Nov 3, 2007)

Purple service gear is all the rage man! Naw, cheap camera and bad lighting is my guess.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Are those things really purple, or do I need to adjust my meds?:laughing:


I saw purple too... :blink:

I'm adjusting my meds, just in case.... :whistling2:


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

"Naw, cheap camera and bad lighting is my guess"

Or adjust the 'white balance' on the camera, if able!
and
Light is our friend 

Best Wishes Everyone in 2008


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

excellent work streamline. Very nice, neat, and tidy. From the amount of rope you have coming out of the panels it seems a bit oversized but at least there is room for growth.

Do you do commercial for a living?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

is my eyes teaseing me is this a purple colour rage ????

IMO with cheap camera it can do a funny things with colours most imporat is check the white balance on the setting.

Merci, Marc


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

It is not my intent to borrow steal or infringe on anyone photos just a little (VERY LITTLE) PhotoShop.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Not sure if I like DPDT's purple, or Brian's green best . . .

Its always best to get it correct the first time, Photoshop not withstanding!

Best Wishes Everyone in 2008


----------



## DPDT (Nov 3, 2007)

Kind of looks like pea soup. OK OK! From now on whitebalance the camera.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's my attempt at color correction:










BTW, I hope everything is bonded since you're using PVC.


----------



## DPDT (Nov 3, 2007)

480sparky said:


> BTW, I hope everything is bonded since you're using PVC.


Yep, bonded but now you got me thinking. T250.122 as far as sizing right?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

DPDT said:


> Yep, bonded but now you got me thinking. T250.122 as far as sizing right?


Yepper!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Always strive to get it perfect in camera, and I could have improved on the PIC had I done some additional coloring and overlays....ANYWAY


----------



## DPDT (Nov 3, 2007)

Maybe I should just keep posting my bad photos. Seems like you wouldn't even notice if there were violations:no: :laughing:


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

*Purple PANELS*

I like the purple best :thumbup:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

w is not in the bottom of the door, that is why it isn't flush with the rest of the can, FYI. 
But you didn"t have loot for a kitchen. Georgeous job..............................









200 amp main panel with 100 amp generator sub (future use, I have no generator yet). All the panels are Siemens P1 Bolt-in Loadcenters. It was a nice thought at the beginning, but have you ever priced a AFCI bolt in breaker? I wish I didn't have to.. 










Garage 200 amp panel, which will eventually be used to feed the outbuilding(s).










and the second floor panel, complete with the "Christmas Light contactor".








[/quote]


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

But you didn't have loot for a kitchen. Georgeous job.


----------

